# New Orleans LA anyone



## pic_chick (Aug 24, 2012)

Need one Photo taken buddy to pal around with in the greater New Orleans area I enjoy night day people places things whatever so long as I can take photos. Here on a vac. cool pal around with me for a day. I like to bike about town and stop in a hole in the wall bars along the way for A drink


----------

